# "Women Veterans Experience a Different Reality than Their Brothers in Arms"



## The Bread Guy (2 Apr 2019)

This from the Library of Parliament ...


> *Statistics*
> 
> As of February 2019, 15.7% of Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) members were women. The CAF’s objective is that, by 2026, one in four of its members will be women. To succeed, it is focusing on two key areas: recruitment and retention.
> 
> ...


More @ link

*** - 2016 article attached


----------



## brihard (2 Apr 2019)

From what I have seen and read and continue to encounter in the peer support world, absolutely. There are a whole host of issues that women experience differently, uniquely, or more severely and that have a long way to go. This is something I have made a point of spending more time listening to when they're speaking on it.


----------



## AirDet (5 Apr 2019)

I feel this article is accurate. The question is what modifications will it take to ensure that everyone that stood shoulder to shoulder is taken care of. In my OSI group we have a couple of female ex-Mounties. When we have open discussion time their POV are often quite different.


----------



## Strike (5 Apr 2019)

In other news, water was determined to be wet.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Apr 2019)

Strike said:
			
		

> In other news, water was determined to be wet.


_Fake_ news. Water isn't wet.

 ;D


----------



## Remius (5 Apr 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> _Fake_ news. Water isn't wet.



Correct.  Supported by science.


----------



## AbdullahD (5 Apr 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> Correct.  Supported by science.



Okay, I'll be back after I have my morning coffee..  was not ready for this lol.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Apr 2019)

Strike said:
			
		

> In other news, water was determined to be wet.


Sadly, sometimes, you need a footnote from a paper to convince people.  One hopes this closes the door to at least _some_ saying, "how do you KNOW women are being treated differently?"    Yeah, I know, far from perfect, but small steps, right?


----------



## AbdullahD (5 Apr 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Sadly, sometimes, you need a footnote from a paper to convince people.  One hopes this closes the door to at least _some_ saying, "how do you KNOW women are being treated differently?"    Yeah, I know, far from perfect, but small steps, right?



To be honest, I was completely ignorant of this. I somehow had this wrong idea in my head, I thought for some reason female veterans had it better then their Male counterparts.

It is suprising and saddening that they seem to suffer more. I have the utmost respect for female vets I just did not realize the depth of the struggles they endure. I hope more light gets shed on this topic, we already have a serious issue with supporting our vets.. if our female vets suffer worse.. we need to act and now before female intake gets to be more significant. 

Yes, water is wet. But sometimes, people like me do need to be told this. Not that I think any less or well I do not at least consciously, but my preconceived beliefs on the topic made me think otherwise.

So yes, it is wet.
Abdullah


----------

